# How To Practice Balance on Dry Land Besides Skateboarding



## 209Cali (Jan 11, 2010)

Freebording!


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Freeboarding...although its more or less just skateboarding...

Have you looked at getting a balance board? Like an Indo or Vew-Do...

If you have a skateboard and can take the trucks off you can fill up a 2 liter bottle full of water and cap it and put the board on and make a ghetto balance board...thats what i did in my old apartment ...decent workout too 

Thats more front to back balance, but there is aspects of having to stay centered so you dont slide off...and front to back balance is harder to get down in the long run.


----------



## Nitrogen (Feb 10, 2010)

go to your local gym and exercise. Do some balance boards, or even better, go work out. Working out will build stronger muscles, and that means, you'll have quicker reactions, and more stamina.

Good luck


----------



## cargo2k (Feb 26, 2010)

younger students of mine who ride the rip stick things gernerally pick up snowboarding great. 

Or somthing that can be added to a work out routien would be to stand on a stair or block with just the toes or heels and do some squats focusing your weight over the part of the foot you are standing on. Helps out with the diffrent proportions of flexing too. make sure the block is tall enough to go through a full range of ankle motion, and you will have to lift the toes on the heel side even though it won't move you on the block.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Be careful with the Indo if you go that route. I've seen some people faceplant really hard on that thing.

Another useful way at a gym is to use one of those half balance balls. You know, the big ass balls people do crunches and other exercises on. They have one that is smaller that is basically cut in half with a plastic platform on top. Balance on that platform and practice.

Other than that, long-boarding is the only other alternative that I can think of.

EDIT: You should also take some time to do some mental training. A lot of people brush this off as nonsense, but studies have proved that training yourself mentally (not psyching yourself up, but actually picturing snowboarding in your mind) works really well when coupled with the actual physical aspect of it. Picture yourself riding heelside.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Work on your core muscles. A strong core can be the difference between crashing on a trick or being able to muscle through that trick.


----------



## Catman (Mar 16, 2008)

I strap my son in and put him on some old pillows and let him go. He can tail press, nollie, and lean heel to toe. I'm open to some new ideas, also never hurts to try something new


----------



## fredericp64 (Jan 4, 2010)

Look into freeline skating. Ought to straighten out any balance issues by next season, guaranteed!


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2010)

CARPET BOARDING!  or wet carpet boarding! 

jk or not.. hmm

I've never actually tried this but I definitely know people who do it and have seen people doing this on youtube. 

Noteworthy:
When I first started out I wanted to practice too just like you, the only difference is that I wanted to practice my toe edge rather than my heel because I had the whole heel turns down. When I tried strapping in and practicing on the floor at home I was able to balance better on my toes than heel.

Just because you can't balance on your heels doesn't necessarily mean that you're worse off than your toe side, take it from me xDD. I ended up getting a lot better with practice. 

(I haven't/don't do skateboarding, balance boarding or any other boarding for that matter but nothing will truly prepare you unless you're actually snowboarding; but in the mean time I'd say work out those muscles and some confidence in snowboarding.

I hate admitting this but here I go for yours and other starter's benefits 
I instantaneously(not kidding) got better when I realized how fast my friends were progressing, I got super jealous and just went for it to catch up to my friends without thinking about how crappy it would be if I fell. (very proud to say she didn't get better than me)
I got my turns/linking everything down when I realized people were watching me from lifts. I wanted to show off (LOL)
Just goes to show you that if you know what you're doing but you can't seem to get your turns/riding down you're missing the confidence.
When you have confidence you end up wanting to just be laid back on a snowboard, which is what you should be on a board


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2010)

*I need to learn to not write so much..*

I found this when I was looking up some balance boards 
Vew-Do Balance Boards :: Fitness Boards :: The Vew-Do Progression Trainer - Shipping Last Week of February

Here's a quote from their page that might get your attention:

"At the request of Burton Snowboards, Vew -Do set out to develop a balance trainer that would meet the stringent demands of Burtons highly successful Learn to Ride Programs, and the response to this innovative product has been phenomenal."

It's pricey but I guess it's worth it since a skateboard setup might cost you the same or nearly same?


----------



## BoulderEagle (Jan 5, 2010)

I definitely agree with an Indoboard(best balance board imo...can use roller or cushion), Freeline Skates(makes you better at all board sports), longboarding(feels more like snowboarding than a short board), and lifting weights. Also try slacklining. It's amazing for the core and also builds stability muscles like non other. 
As a more everyday discipline, try wearing some Vibram Fivefingers on hikes, walks, runs, etc. Fivefingers help mimic barefoot training and is fantastic at building the muscles of the foot and lower leg, ultimately resulting in superb balance.
Good Luck!


----------

